# Delta TP300



## chrisja77 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in the process of collecting tools for my workshop and I came across a delta TP300 planer for $125...I have never used a planer and know even less about them so I figured I would ask on here. I plan on using it for general hobby use. Would this work for what I'm wanting or should I keep looking?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The TP300 was Delta's lower Shopmaster line, and was their most basic planer....no cutterhead lock to reduce snipe, and possibly no dust collection chute....both biggies in my book.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

knotscott said:


> The TP300 was Delta's lower Shopmaster line, and was their most basic planer....no cutterhead lock to reduce snipe, and possibly no dust collection chute....both biggies in my book.


I have one which I have fitted with a shop made dust collection chute. I bought it as a portable but use it as a second planer in the shop. The pErformance is amazing considering the price. 

Bret


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Not to put the TP300 down, but for around the same price you can get a TP400. This is a 12.5 with the lock, it is just one step up from the 300.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Fastback said:


> Not to put the TP300 down, but for around the same price you can get a TP400. This is a 12.5 with the lock, it is just one step up from the 300.


I just bought the 400 for $135, after a bit of TLC and a tune up. it works great!!!!! 

Lola- could you post some pic's of your homemade shop made dust collection chute I am interested.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

My apologies, but I was wrong about the model number. I looked at the one on your post and assumed mine was the same. It looks the same but is actually Model # 22-540 Type 2. I hope sincerely that I did not lead you astray.

























As you can see in the photos the chute was made from a left over chute from another machine. The smaller planer rides piggyback on my 15" Grizzly planer to save on floor space.

Hope this helps, Bret


----------

